# hot buttered rum recipe needed



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I just tasted my first hot buttered rum, and it knocked my socks off:bounce: . And since we're planning on moving to a much cooler climate, I think we really require a good recipe. My cousins used a store-bought "batter," but I'd like to make my own. There are loads of recipes on the Net, but I'd rather hear from my pals here at ChefTalk; people I know will have seriously road-tested their recommendations  .


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Here's a recipe I've used:

1 quart cider or apple juice
1/4 cup light corn syrup
8 ounces dark rum
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon
Butter

Heat the cider, corn syrup, nutmeg andf cinnamon on the stove until hut but not boiling, stirrig occasionally to blend. Pour about 1-1/2 ounces of rum into a mug and fill with cider mixture. Float a pat of butter ontop of the steaming mixture. Use a cinnamon stick as a stirrer. This makes about 6 servings :beer:


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Here's a recipe I've used:

1 quart cider or apple juice
1/4 cup light corn syrup
8 ounces dark rum
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon
Butter

Heat the cider, corn syrup, nutmeg and cinnamon on the stove until hot but not boiling, stirrig occasionally to blend. Pour about 1-1/2 ounces of rum into a mug and fill with cider mixture. Float a pat of butter ontop of the steaming mixture. Use a cinnamon stick as a stirrer. This makes about 6 servings :beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Bubbamom,
The recipe looks good but you forgot to tell us that it may cause hiccups:lol:


----------



## tango (Nov 28, 2006)

:lips: I like to add a little 'Southern Comfort' to my Hot Buttered Rum.

Try it, You'll like it! Tango


----------

